# Monoprices #10565 new energy take classic knock offs



## dugan661 (Feb 24, 2013)

For any one that knows about there old speaker set #9774 which was widely believed to be a clone of the energy take classic at a discounted price they just relised a new revised model. The original was pulled fallowing a law suit, now ever this item replaces it. They dont have the beautiful black finish anymore and the woofer dust caps look different but other then that they look very similar.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help but wonder if Monoprice bought them from the factory that makes the Energy speakers. Could be very likely.


----------



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone get a set of these?


----------



## smihalik (Feb 14, 2009)

Interested to hear opinions on these as well. I'm looking for a budget bedroom setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Pioneer speaker package is hard to beat for the price.


----------

